# Fi dominant?



## noaydi (Feb 18, 2011)

> Ah, okay, yeah, I've heard of this before. EDIT: Can't say I agree with it, but oh well.


I need to study you, your post, enneagram typing and general look dont convey FiSeNiTe personnality ^^


imo you perhaps SiTeFiNe, wich is actually more the real artist than FiSeNiTe (myerr brigg mega fail here too)


----------



## noaydi (Feb 18, 2011)

> Um... I'm sort of confused. Could you please give examples and specific cognitive functions? I can't get my head around all this Pe/Je/Ji/Pi stuff. :S
> Thanks!


Ive taked really long time for learned and differenciate these, its hard to understand. 
Socionic have the best way to describe it (even if I dont agree with personnality descr on socionic). 
After this its a sort of work on yourself. You will easily understand your dominant, secondary, demonstrative, and is able to understand ignoring and PoLR with contrasting with behavior you have hard time with other IRL, ect. 
Its hard seriously, but now ive a good understanding, wich naturally lead to a strong mistrust of MBTI.
Understanding of the complementary use of function is useful too (FiTe, FeTi , NeSi, NiSe).
And staying always aware that often a secondary use of function have nothing to do with a primary use.

do you relate to : 
SLI male and female - Wikisocion
Sensing Logical Introtim - Wikisocion
SLI subtypes - Wikisocion

I trust on your brain for removing all sucking info.


----------



## Carola (Apr 26, 2011)

Another question about Ne : i'm not concerned usually in finding different solutions . I usually tend to drive things to a point , rather then searching mutiple possibilities.That's the word that cause me more doubts : possibilities.
I don't really see possibilities , usually i search for meaning of things , or how one thing influences another . 
Of course i see different ways , so i could call them ''possibilities'' : but is is not my goal to search possibilities.I know that i'm not Ne dom so the difference cuold be due to this , but i guess , when i use it (hypotetically, admitting that i'm Ne) it would look more like that .
For example , when i search a solution to a problem i don't search creative uses of instruments, rules , of whatever , but i try to find what i'm missing .I visualize and create a sort of model in my mind about how that things is supposed to work ( i don't know what could be this anyway ) and i re-watch it searchig the solution . 
I don't try to improving existng things adding them something other , i try to overturn things . 
But sometimes i try to find alternative uses of things , but it seems to possibly be Ne but Ni too ( alternative ''standpoint'' )

Anyway that is a personal intepretation of my thinking process : i could be wrong .
I'm telling this doubts to hear an opinion anyway about them . The part about which i'm more sure is the problem solution process : that is the usual way that i follow.


----------



## noaydi (Feb 18, 2011)

If you not Ne ego, so you S ego.
You not Ni at dominant or auxiliary : its not visible. 
Your sense of doubt convey more likely Ne and you absolutely dont have the typical Ni wording.

Ne is more likely.


----------



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

@no_id Excuse me, I'm an Ennea9w8. Just because my MBTI type doesn't correlate with that theory you mentioned above (Fi=6) doesn't mean I'm not Fi-dom. I reiterate, any Enneatype can belong to any MBTI, some types are just rarer than others.

And I'm not your stereotypical Ennea4w5 ISFP, but I definitely am ISFP. My Se is underdeveloped, yes, but it's there; and in fact (perhaps partly because of this underdeveloped Se) I can hardly relate to Si. Or Te for that matter.

Exactly what made you doubt my type?


----------



## Carola (Apr 26, 2011)

no_id said:


> If you not Ne ego, so you S ego.


 What does it mean? 



> Your sense of doubt convey more likely Ne and you absolutely dont have the typical Ni wording.
> 
> Ne is more likely.


I trust you on this thing , because i don't know thins kind of things.
I try to be clear , even if i don't feel that i'm clear ahah 
Anyway I feel that i'm distorting the meaning of what i would like to say (this happen in italian too) , sincerely.I try to use the words that i see as usually used (that isn't my first language as i said , then in italian i'm difficult to understand too , so...) but i'm feeling unconfortable. Peraphs i would try to explain myself differently.


----------



## noaydi (Feb 18, 2011)

> Exactly what made you doubt my type?


Enneatype + use of colour + weak decisiveness on speach, dont convey Fe, dont seem to defend firstly internal view/fear of loss, all convey irrationnal + si


I can be wrong its just my interpretation that you dont convey the classical trait of Fi/Ti/Pi dom-obstinate-demonstrative.

or you well defended lol



> I reiterate, any Enneatype can belong to any MBTI, some types are just rarer than others.


ive been to categorical, but it was for stopping the big bowlshit on Fi dom = always 4
Fi dom often more scattered than Ni, want to express something too, and this dont mean they are romantic. In fact, 4 are external romantic (dramatic behavior, fear losing the external symbiose beetween ppl and us due to the blocage of Ni, need to share firstly dream, dynamic processing) while 6 are internal romantic (fear losing inside object, romantic atachement and defense about them, need to share firstly emotion/static vision of the world)

try to retype a mystiped 4 as 6 : just the beginning of the discussion isnt open, and defense grow more and more cause fear of loss
try to retype a real 4 as 6 : he will appreciate, and after probably some discussion say no im not. The internal fear of loss is really less obvious.


----------



## noaydi (Feb 18, 2011)

> I trust you on this thing , because i don't know thins kind of things.
> I try to be clear , even if i don't feel that i'm clear ahah
> Anyway I feel that i'm distorting the meaning of what i would like to say (this happen in italian too) , sincerely.I try to use the words that i see as usually used (that isn't my first language as i said , then in italian i'm difficult to understand too , so...) but i'm feeling unconfortable. Peraphs i would try to explain myself differently.


yay barrier language it will fade


----------



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

no_id said:


> Enneatype + use of colour + weak decisiveness on speach, dont seem to defend firstly internal view/fear of loss, all convey irrationnal + si


I'm confused... how, in your opinion, does Ennea9 exclude me from being Fi-dom? It might mean my Fi exhibits itself less strongly than those of non-E9 Fi-doms, and I'm certainly more inclined to back down from conflict, but that doesn't mean I can't be ISFP.

Charts

I use colour because a) I can't be bothered to get a photobucket account and b) it looks pretty and I feel like it. And what on earth has colour to do with Si? Or Fi for that matter?

"dont seem to defend firstly internal view/fear of loss"
What do you mean by this? By "not defending my internal view" you mean that I'm asking you questions rather than jumping up and down because you insulted my Fi-dominance? Well, I'm trying to see what your rationale is for saying I'm Si, based on such intangible evidence as the fact that I use colours in my sig.


----------



## noaydi (Feb 18, 2011)

Si is about : taste, color, reflecting on aggreableness of sensation, ect, reflecting on 'what I sense from this object'
Fi is about : self righteous value, internal unchangeable sense of self (perhaps most true than the self righteous aspect), reflecting on "how I feel about things", ect.
Te is about fact, if then , organisation, ect.
Ti is about an internal sense of logical rightness of things
Ne possibility, potential, melting abstract theory in order to reconcile them, ect.
Se is about willpower, live into the instant, like extensive sensory pleasure (rather than intensive)
Ni we have discussed it a lot : its absorbing the life thru imagination, more "thematic/metaphorical" than "analytically abstracted" (wich is Ne).

choose


----------



## noaydi (Feb 18, 2011)

> Charts


there is many divergeance, right. 
But it seem that the first paragraph just disqualify all this paper : 



> the fact that in the EM survey it was the ISFP that had the highest concentration of any MBTI type in enneazone 9 (with an 'I-value' of 2.5 - see chart 3b, below), and the ISFJ that had the second highest concentration in zone 6


Its majorly cause MBTI mistyping, not enneagram - mbti relation assertion fail.
What you need to understand is that if you want to get the good description on mbti, you need to reverse the description of ISFJ for ISFP and ISFP for ISFJ. 

Just understanding Fi/Si or Se/Fe difference will make you understand how fail myerr brigg. I was jumping on you because on the introverted side, ISFJ/ISFP is one of the biggest mistake of MB.
Just read a bit jung, or understand function and you will see. No need to datamining. Just a bit.
And being Fi dom I will be stubborn on this.


----------



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

no_id said:


> try to retype a mystiped 4 as 6 : just the beginning of the discussion isnt open, and defense grow more and more cause fear of loss
> try to retype a real 4 as 6 : he will appreciate, and after probably some discussion say no im not. The internal fear of loss is really less obvious.


Ah, okay, I see, so you're saying 4s have a sense of themselves as individuals, and therefore can evaluate what you've given them and correct you; whereas 6s don't necessarily, and therefore fear losing their, um... I don't know, the idea that there's something 'special' about them. Yeah, I think that _could_ make sense in some cases, depending on the individual. 

Idk if there's a Fi=4 perception, but there's certainly a huge tendency for people to mistype themselves as 4s. 

Nope, I'm definitely not convinced I'm Si-dom. Si is about constantly checking and rechecking if experiences fit with your internal sense of the past, of the established order of things. 

I agree that Se by itself, at its most basic, experiences what is around it and lives in the moment. But even a Se-user, particularly a Se-aux user, doesn't just experience things mindlessly. They do like or dislike certain things, and they do choose experiences they will like. That's a human thing, not a function thing. For example, I wouldn't paint my walls orange and khaki. Why? Because I don't like the colours orange and khaki, and they look horrible together. 

Dominant Si... wtf? [Archive] - INTP Central



> Recalling past experiences, remembering detailed data and what it is linked to. Introverted Sensing often involves storing data and information, then comparing and contrasting the current stimulation with similar ones. The immediate experience or words are instantly linked with the prior experiences and one registers that there is a similarity or a difference - for example, noticing that some food doesn't taste the same and is saltier than it usually is. Introverted Sensing is also operating when you see someone who reminds you of someone else. Sometimes the feeling-tone associated with the recalled image comes into your awareness along with the information itself. Then the image can be so strong, your body responds as if reliving the experience. This could be seen as a source of feelings of nostalgia or longing for the way things were. In one instance, a young couple living in Europe spent their weekends trying out restaurants looking for food that tasted like American food.


I don't relate to this at all. I agree that we all refer back to the past at some point. But you are saying that my use of colour in my sig is Si-dom because I'm making a judgement as to what colours I like. That's like me saying that because someone makes a logical argument, they're automatically Ti-dom. Or because someone has a particular moral opinion, that makes them Fi-dom. Do you see?

Using your dominant cognitive function is... well, the best I've heard it described is being like a "filter" or "coloured glasses (spectacles)". Your whole way of thinking is influenced by your dominant function. Even though people might exhibit certain behaviours or traits related to other types. Obviously dom and aux (your judging and perceiving function) have to work together, and obviously we learn to develop our tert and inferior functions, but the dominant function will always 'command the ship'. =)

Socionics looks way too complicated for me, haha. I'll stick with MBTI: sure it's flawed, but what theory isn't? I'm sure both have their strong & weak points. 
Thanks for the input, but I remain convinced I'm ISFP 9w8 etc.


----------



## Carola (Apr 26, 2011)

For the enneagramm stuff : i don't know much about it , but i can relate to the 4 above all, and maybe to the 5 amd to the 6 too .But the want of uniqueness is my first drive i think.

My first drive is to go behind the surface : in my behaviour , in the understanding of others and in the understanding of the world in general. If i studied physics , i would be attracted to the microsopic world more than the structure of the universe : i want to see what there is in more deep (or what is supposed to be and why it is supposed to be so) . Why the macroscopic is the way it is? How is it really made?How his structure lead to his behaviour?
How the things influence each other (and here could be Fi i guess)?And why we think that the microscopic is made that way? I hope it is clear.
I don't want simpy to learn : i want to understand why we think in that way. I've the tendency to want to add something of mine, to change something .To see things in a different way (in discussions too) .

For other stuff , I was thinking if i trust my ''intuition'' (revaluating a thing that no_id said in a previous post) . 
In logical - mathematical subjects , i have obviously to decostruct ; previously i trust what i've seen and i'm really entustiastic , in a first moment.But then i' ve to think more about it , to make it perfectly consistent.

For other stuffs , i 'm like filled up of what i've thought : i view things like magical,symbolical, powerful , i can breath what i've seen .

So, it really depends i guess.

EDIT: A simpler way to explain what studying is to me : to learn the more things as possible , to have the view of the whole to reinterpret everything (i tend to want to contraddict others thought) :I'm not interested in following given ways.
It is the same with the purpose of the things : to me the purpose isn't absolute, it depend on how you want to use and to do things (for example my father has a mor stable way to see things : the things has a way to be done and a more stable purpose.That doesn't mean that he doesn't experiment : i do it a lot , but with that stable set of ''how to do and use things''. He surely has the Te , troght wich he has found these ways, i think he could be an INTJ)


----------



## Carola (Apr 26, 2011)

@_no_id_ Sorry, i' was re-reading and i 'm some questions :


> edit : do you trust this meaning just after ? no... Its just a static interpretation of things, while Ni dominant is dynamic. U perfectiy use the process ive cited below : doubting/narrowing -> rely on Ni.
> The big difference is that an Ni dom will not doubt what he have finded : but you, you use Ni demonstrative to differenciate in a T time, but your Ne accord more importance to the possibility you perhaps false for this meaning. And can probably find itself many other meaning, with the Ne way. Wich is more healthy.


For the possibility thing , i don't know , i usually search the ''role'' that things have , more than possibility, unless you don't mean that with this world ( i have a classmate that i suspect could be an ENTP, and i feel really different from him in this sense , he searchs the alternative use and the use of the concepts , i search what is the deep meaning of it .Anyway i've something in common with him even if he don't know that i observe him! ). I have expressed it better before i guess.I hope! :d
Aneway could be the fact that i'm not Ne dom, but to me seems a little different the orientation o fthe N side of us , i could be wrong anyway.I'm telling that simply to explain why i've so much doubts.

For the rest , i would ask : what do you exactly mean with ''dynamic''?

EDIT : i meant also thet i heve to understand from what that concept come from . How has been derived it?And from what?
When i study philosofy for example i've noticed that it is natural to me to search the reason of their thught in some need that they could have and influences from their culture too . 
When i study scientific subjects i have to understand perfectly from which previous concepts the idea came and i've to find a more conceptual or abstract meaning.
In my life , i want to understand the real meaning of the actions of others , a meaning that they could not suspect.
And so on...


----------



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

@Carola: First of all, be careful about your Enneagram type. 4s are very, very rare, and LOTS of people around here mistype as 4s. Everyone wants to be 'unique', and the 4 is often characterised as such, so people are attracted to the _image_ of the 4 - because it describes what they _would like to be _- rather than reading all the Enneatypes and seeing which one they actually are.
Basically, what I'm trying to say is, you might be a 4 or you might not be, but don't assume you're a certain type (whether it's a 4 or a 5or a 1 or whatever) before doing research into all the Enneagram types and coming to an informed conclusion (which I hope you have done or are doing. =D) 

http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...enneagram-typing-tri-theory-stereotypes.html\

Now, MBTI.
There are several possibilities.

a) You might be Fi-dom (INFP = Fi-Ne). Now, you aren't giving me much Fi-related evidence to go on, only that you follow your values and what is important to you. Having a value system does not necessarily mean you are Fi. (Having said that, I realise Fi is extremely difficult to explain. ) Now, I'm not saying you're not Fi-dom (you may or may not be) but Fi is extremely hard to define. For ages I doubted I was Fi-dom because I didn't have a 'system' of values like a list, I wasn't passionate about social justice. I didn't even know if I _had_ Fi. At first the only way I came to ISFP was by looking at all the other cognitive functions and eliminating them - _then_ I started wondering how Fi manifested itself in me. My point is, I did not look at Fi and instantly realise I had it.

b) BUT. A lot of the stuff where you've said "This might be Fi" doesn't sound at all like Fi. For instance: _"How the things influence each other (and here could be Fi i guess)?"_ No way is this Fi. All Fi does is follow its values/desires/beliefs, what it wants, what it needs, from within the individual rather than society's opinions or norms. Basically, Fi does whatever the hell it wants, and screw society.

If you're not Fi-dom:

c) You could have Ni as a dom or aux function. Everything you've said about going deeper into things screams Ni to me.
Assuming you have Ni, you could be the following types:

ENTJ/INTJ
INFJ. Apart from INTP, This is the type I'm most inclined to think you are, but have a look at Ni/Fe. Which are the ways you think you display Fe? (NB Just because you are INFJ, doesn't mean you can't have values/beliefs of your own).

http://www.personalitypage.com/INFJ.html:
*Because the INFJ has such strong intuitive capabilities, they trust their own instincts above all else. This may result in an INFJ stubborness and tendency to ignore other people's opinions. They believe that they're right. On the other hand, INFJ is a perfectionist who doubts that they are living up to their full potential. INFJs are rarely at complete peace with themselves - there's always something else they should be doing to improve themselves and the world around them. They believe in constant growth, and don't often take time to revel in their accomplishments. They have strong value systems, and need to live their lives in accordance with what they feel is right. * 

d) I might be wrong and no_id might be right in saying this is Ne. If it's Ne, the following types should be considered:
ENTP/INTP (Ti+Ne)
INFP (which we've already discussed).
*
Also, have a look around the forums, keep going back to types that you don't think you are. It might take you a while. *


----------



## Carola (Apr 26, 2011)

@_caramel_choctop_ 

thanks a lot for your answer!

You know , looking at the forums i think a could be INTP (but i'm so much idealistic and inclined to think to change the society that i don't know... i know that INTPs are ribellious , but i don't think that they have this drive to dream to change things..) or an INFJ , i've some traits that i've seen are common between INFJs ( perfectionism and over self criticism above all ,i've lately had the surprise to discover that i'm quite good to read people , but i'm not that ''psychic'' XD,but these things could charachterize INFPs too, i've to read on the INFP forum anyway, that could be a good fit.

For the Fi , yes i do a lot what i desire : i've to find meaning in what i do .But in reality i'm worried about hte opinion of siciety an my family my friend etc... But for example , in the final exams that i'm doing , i didn't studied for the math test , so i wasn't able to do it . I didn't copy :my teacher and my classmates wanted me to copy , but finally i've copied only one or two points .

For the Fe : how i've said , i look a lot at social norms and at society, i try to understand what is important for people in general , what are the bases of the interaction , what are the opinion that goes around , even if i'm not inclined to follow them . I've a drive to change what i think that could be harmful, and i can be anaware of some little ''rituals''. 

For the other functions approach : i think at logic as internal , not exernal .I've some traits that seem very much Ti ( in fact i thought that i was an INTP , lately i'm doubting, and i was thinking that it could be Fi that seems to me Ti , but i'm not tollerant with incostistancy , so.. ) rather than Te , that seems alien to me. For the Si , i've some traits , but essentially i've a really bad memory for the past experiences , i've to force myself to remember well(if i lived more in the past , i guess i would rememberr better).My borther is so into the memories , i think he could be Si dom or Ne , i see the Ne in him, but he is much more an introvert , i guess he could be an ISTJ with a strong ability to use Ne . 
But i'm very good in recognize faces and notice resemblances.I've an interest in visual arts (i don't practice it constantly anyway) , so i guess it could be a ''training'' that i've made. But i don't know...Usually i can remember well some details , some strange details .
Anyway, lately i'm recalling a lot of past experiences because i'm trying to understand myself , and often i recall some recent bad experiences . Very often i review these experiences . But it isn't natural to me to recall the past in general. 

The Se : i'm not in the moment , i 'm always in some other place or time XD But i'm very attracted by textures , the effect of the light on bodies and objects (i don't know , i think it is more Se than Si , i'm right?) . I've ''studied '' ( i observed..) them in some periods of my life XD My interests in this kind of effects and in the chiaroscuro , are at the base of my interest in visual arts.

For the N , i've discussed yet.

Finally, seem to me that i have Fi , Ti and Se XD


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm going to take a guess at ISFJ.


----------



## Carola (Apr 26, 2011)

@Hosker

Why S?
I can't really relate to Si description , but i would like to know your opinion.


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

Carola said:


> @Hosker
> 
> Why S?
> I can't really relate to Si description , but i would like to know your opinion.


To be honest, I'm not sure about the S/N divide for you. But I'm certain you are some kind of feeler dominant - Fe, more likely, I think. So if you're sure you're introverted, then you will be either be SI or NI dominant.

EDIT: so that will mean either ISFJ or INFJ. That is, of course, if you are Fe over Fi, which I believe you are. Just my guess, though.


----------



## Carola (Apr 26, 2011)

Hosker said:


> To be honest, I'm not sure about the S/N divide for you. But I'm certain you are some kind of feeler dominant - Fe, more likely, I think. So if you're sure you're introverted, then you will be either be SI or NI dominant.
> 
> EDIT: so that will mean either ISFJ or INFJ. That is, of course, if you are Fe over Fi, which I believe you are. Just my guess, though.


OK! thanks a lot , it is always useful another opinion for me !


----------

